# Rubber roof question



## 5thWheeler (May 20, 2013)

I own a 2006 Holiday Rambler 5th Wheel trailer and the rubber roof is starting to buckle at the seams where the plywood underneath was joined.  Is there anything that can be done to seal it back down?  I was thinking of some kind of needle injection that would insert glue underneath and would make a small hole in the rubber that could be sealed.

Also has anyone had a good experience with applying a rubber roof conditioner that may help to extend the life of a rubber roof?  Are these products worth the investment?

Thank you,

5th Wheeler


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 21, 2013)

5thWheeler,
Your "buckles" won't hurt a thing.  I would rather see them than put holes in the rubber to inject glue.  Rubber roofs are designed to last 20 years.  IF you roof is black there are treatments out there to whiten it again, but they are temporary.


----------



## slacktime (May 21, 2013)

Good question and reply.


----------



## 5thWheeler (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Ken. I was wondering if in trying to solve one problem that I would be creating another by putting holes in the rubber.

5thWheeler


----------



## William David (Aug 16, 2017)

You need to contact with professional roofer and in my experience epdmroofers is the best choice for your problem. For more about epdroofers you can visit their blog. Hope it will help.


----------

